# Carmichael's Time Crucnhed Trining Question



## bn_acyclists (Mar 12, 2004)

If you doing an endurance block at the beginning of training, do you count that as week 1 and 2 followed by a rest week and then start the regular training at week 4? Or do you start back at week 1 and continue on the week 11? The latter would make a total of 14 weeks with 11 weeks of TCTP and 2 weeks of endurance with rest week in between endurance and regular training. It looks like you would miss a whole cycle of SS Drills and go right into PI intervals, if you were to skip to week 4. 

What are your guys thought and experiences?


----------

